# Just planted Kliem hardy Gardenias and having trouble



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

So just planted these a few weeks ago.

I can't tell if they are getting to much water or not enough. I'm watering every couple days. If it rains really hard .5" or more I skip the following water.

I pulled one of them up to make sure it wasn't drenched (drowning) and it's sitting in moist soil but certainly not waterlogged.

The leaves initially started getting yellow spots on them and then they eventually turned yellow and started falling off.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Looks like too much water and some resultant black spot. Hard to tell from the image. They require decent drainage. What I've done with some success is raise them up on a bit of a mound with planting soil/compost, which helps to keep them out of sitting water ( about half of the root bulb at the natural level of your bed then cover the rest of the root with soil sloping down to the natural level). They also generally like a pH of 5-6 and you can get chlorosis from having to basic of soil but for me that has been slower onset and less pronounced initially. They make fairly inexpensive ~$10 pH/moisture measuring devices on Amazon. It's helped me when I'm guessing whether the soil is too wet/dry.

Hopefully this helps. Maybe others have some different ideas.


----------



## walknewyork (Aug 2, 2018)

In my experience, a bag of azalea/camellia food from a big box store will do the trick.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

probably an acidity problem


----------

